# Sounds like amazon just wants to do away with people



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Here's a store in Seattle they opened with no cashiers
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/...ers-artificial-intelligence-sensors/94991612/


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

If Amazon have balls, try to operate this type of stores in South Philly or St Louis lol


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Well, they said 'no cashier', they didn't comment about armed security guard, thus, there will be one or two people there to stocking the merchandise or support the customer.  I like the idea, but let see how it work out over Seattle first.


----------

